# 2.7T engine size/measurements and bolt to Boxster 6 speed?



## itsnotanova (Apr 10, 2013)

I've been searching all over the internet and can't find the measurements for the Audi 2.7T. I'm thinking about using the 2.7t in an engine swap, but I need to see if it will fit. I'm mostly interested in the length than the width or height. If someone knows or could measure one they have sitting around, that would be great. I'm also curious if it would bolt up to a Boxster 6 speed?


----------

